

Indiahacker.com -- request for review - scoobee99
http://indiahacker.com/
'Powered by reddit', and UI inspired by Hacker News! Thanks.
======
luckystrike
1\. What is the target audience for this site? (Its not 'hacker kinda' as
mentioned in a comment here). Building that initial user base might be the key
to the success.

2\. Related to point 1, what is the 'essence' of the site? As in what kind of
posts are allowed/not allowed, comment etiquette, is there any moderation?
(Right now i see 'Bomb' blasts in India' as the top link. Incorrect headline,
and and conveyed an entirely wrong message to me at least.)

3\. For some reason the create login page didn't give me focus on the text
boxes. (Firefox 2.0.0.16)

4\. I was on a profile page, but did not get automatically logged on after
creating the account.

The good part is you prefer the minimal and simplistic design. Good luck with
your venture!

p.s. There was a 'pg' id on the site as well. :-)

~~~
scoobee99
Thanks, comments noted.

------
schtog
Very, very good idea. I have been looking for away to get more into asian
cultures. I have traveled a lot to other places but only have so much time and
it is hard to get insight into the lives and minds of other cultures from far
away, esp the younger people.

So this is a good place to start.

Obviously it is very reddit-inspired, both idea and design. Reddit wasn't the
first aggregator though and they are here to stay in one form or the other so
that's fine and I really like the design but it is a little bit to reddit-ish
perhaps, looks like a clone.

Overall grade: Nice work man!

~~~
xenoterracide
maybe they used the reddit source.

~~~
scoobee99
Indeed, it is based on reddit source! ('Powered by reddit') :-)

------
morbidkk
only problem I see here is content and how frequently you would get correct
hacker kinda news(that too India specific) there. You can't follow multiple
sites for same news.

From the current content I don't find any technical article there. India
specific news can be followed by

1\. <http://india.alltop.com>

2\. follow indianews on twitter

good initiative though.

~~~
goelp
I reckon the name is more towards lifehacker than to hackernews, like the
former is not about computer hacking but life in general.

------
ideamonk
What inspired its creation? I don't find any need to hit back to Indiahacker
again... hasn't got any pullback factor? Wonder how much is it gonna live?

~~~
scoobee99
Give it some time! :-)

------
noor420
<http://www.reddit.com/r/india>

~~~
scoobee99
At the time we started <http://www.indiahacker.com>,
<http://www.reddit.com/r/india> wasn't a very active community. Perhaps people
tend to focus on top-level domains and less so on subreddits (my theory).

